

The One-Time Pad and the Index of Coincidence - maxerickson
https://mice.cs.columbia.edu/getTechreport.php?techreportID=1576

======
javamonn
Friedman's original paper is well worth the read, and toy Vogel implementation
if you have time! [0]

[0] waring, pdf:
[http://math.boisestate.edu/~liljanab/MATH509/IndexCoincidenc...](http://math.boisestate.edu/~liljanab/MATH509/IndexCoincidence.pdf)

